# New For 2007 Models



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I was just doing some browsing on the Keystone website and came across some new floorplans they have listed.

While the Keystone site doesn't have the actual floorplan listed, I Googled some and found a dealer that has some pics shown

The floorplans are not there, but there are pics, so you can get the general idea of them.

31KFQ- Fifth wheel tow hauler

26 KBRS- trailer

I couldn't find anything on the 18RS yet.

The only difference I can see in the 26 KBRS is that it appears to have a king rear slide with the head end towards the window. I guess the 26RS owners would know more....

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Slow morning?
























I like the 5er!!!!!

Tim


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I was perusing the Outback site also, and saw the 18RS. They do give the specs, but no floorplan yet.
This may be in response to giving more honest weights now. They had to come up with a smaller trailer to make Outbacks look lightweight again. They give the weight at 4300. For reference, they give 4585 and 5080 for the 21RS and 23RS.

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Steve.

It seems like we have seen a floor plan for the fiver on here before. The king bed 26 is pretty cool (Maybe they DO read our posts!







). Had not heard of the 18 before now either.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow!

I like that king bed! Now if they would put one in the 21rs. That would be the absolute perfect trailer. IMHO


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Uh oh...something close to a KING BED in a 26 RS? Gimme.

Obviously not a REAL-sized King bed, but at least you lay the other way and you gain some length (the bed extends over the step). I'd have to see it and lay my 6'4" self on it to believe it.

The 26KBRS adds just 15" of length and 55 pounds from the 26 RS (according to keystone anyway).

It sounds like I am trying to talk myself into an upgrade, doesn't it? Sure would like the 40 gallons of grey, too.










Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The 18RS is the same as the 21RS just that the dinette is now a bench and the fridge is between the bathroom and the front bunks

There are actually 10 new floor plans for 07

Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Cool stuff, thanks for sharing.
I too like the King. DW and I could get in and out of bed without waking the other.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The factory reps had told me in Niagara Falls that they looked very seriously at the mods where the slide was converted to use a king bed. They just were unable to do it in the slide, its nice to see they found a way to do one.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice floor plans but *phew* we're safe...only one door in each!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

I was at the dealer on friday and saw a new Sydney edition 32 BDS I think. I do not see the floor plan on the keystone-outback website. It was really nice looking. The queen was up front and you could close a sliding door for privacy. The "main" area had a slide that included the couch and dinette area. The bath had an enclosed shower. The back of the TT had another slide out for what I would call the kids room. The one wall was an entertainment center, armoir and other cabinets. The slide out portion was a jacknife sofa on bottom and a folding bunk up top. It looked like a really nice setup and gives you a lot of room. The only thing I didnt' look at was the weight and price. I was affraid to see either one of them.









It was a realy nice setup. The only thing I did not understand was that they put the satelite hook-up right up front next to the main door. Not sure I would have chosen that spot.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The 32BHDS is a nice floor place
As for the weight all the new floor plans are listed as TBD

Don


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Any idea when these new floor plans will be available at dealerships?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Usually when they are announced, you can order one. Finding one in someone stock takes longer, especially for most of us, its the end of the season so they will wait longer to order for inventory.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

It appears on the 26 they have added storage for the Bed Slide rails. Look at the left rear corner and there is a small door. If that is what it is for they are checking out our mods. It will be interesting to see if they make the King Size bed standard to all the Outbacks.

KB


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

The Eubies said:


> Wow!
> 
> I like that king bed! Now if they would put one in the 21rs. That would be the absolute perfect trailer. IMHO


Or in the 23rs I could sleep in all the time 
It would be more comfortable than the dog house that I seem to always to be in. DW says I will never 
get out of









willie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

From what I hear the king bed is in the 26KBRS to start
And if it becomes a hit they will put the king bed in all the other models

Don


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I was really interested in the 32'er unitl I fopund out it was a jackknife sofa and bunk. If it were two bunks we were looking and going that way, but I called outback and had them fax me the plan and spoke to the rep and was disappointed. Saw the SOB at the Hershey show and went for the 5'er instead. Still a keystone family, just a laredo instead.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

After hitting the fall rv show in town there was only one Outback in the place







.But the fever began to build again we looked at some very nice fivers but that would mean a new truck which would be fatal. I found that 32BHDS on ebay at Lake Shore and we love the floorplan. I will have to call them on Monday for a nice fall price. Anyone in the market for an 05 27RSDS







Can you say Outback #3









John


----------



## CamperDave (May 2, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Uh oh...something close to a KING BED in a 26 RS? Gimme.
> 
> Obviously not a REAL-sized King bed, but at least you lay the other way and you gain some length (the bed extends over the step). I'd have to see it and lay my 6'4" self on it to believe it.
> 
> ...


Is that cabinet and shelf in the bunk pic standard? I want to put those features in my 2004 23rs. I do not need the king bed, but that is a nice mod too! Would my side window be in the way of hanging a cabinet?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Camper Dave,

To my knowledge all '06 Model with the rear queen slide out have the cabinet and shelf as Keystone axed the window.

IF you added a cabinet it would have to be on the other side and the shelf would have to be above the window if it would fit at all.

Mike C


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, I don't think yo would have room for a shelf above the window, but you could do a couple of corner shelves stacked on either side of the window. Hmm....









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperDave said:


>


Uh...what happens when you wake up in the middle of the night, sit up in bed and WHACK your forehead on that cabinet...OUCH!!

Seems to me they need to remove that cabinet.


----------



## CamperDave (May 2, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> Camper Dave,
> 
> To my knowledge all '06 Model with the rear queen slide out have the cabinet and shelf as Keystone axed the window.
> 
> ...


That's what I am thinking, cabinet on the non window side and sleep in the other direction so I do not







my head getting up. If the long shelf won't work, the small corner ones are a sure plan.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Uh...what happens when you wake up in the middle of the night, sit up in bed and WHACK your forehead on that cabinet...OUCH!!
> 
> Seems to me they need to remove that cabinet.


Good point Jim! OUCH!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

What ever happened to the smaller fifth-wheels with the bunks. I guess smaller families don't need 5ers, at least according to Outback. While we would love the larger living area of a 5er (We use the trailer to live in for each military move) I can't justify going to a 35' trailer with quad bunks. 2004 and 2005 were the last years they made anything close.

Oh well I just may have to become an SOB to get what I want.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Phil,

You are correct about the bunks. It seems it is either all (4 bunks) or nothing in an Outback. Look at a Cougar 281BHS. Bet you $10 bucks you don't have to look at it twice!

If I can get the finances in order that is where I'm going!

Mike C


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Uh...what happens when you wake up in the middle of the night, sit up in bed and WHACK your forehead on that cabinet...OUCH!!
> 
> Seems to me they need to remove that cabinet.


Good point Jim! OUCH!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

We just got back from 550mi. trip to two dealerships looking at Outbacks. They had a new 26KBRS but the way the bedding was arranged was like the Queen slides are - "side to side" not "front to back" like in that picture. One thing that was interesting - the slide does not appear any larger at all - only the bed has been extended in towards the interior of the trailer. The dinette and sofa are then moved forward 6" or so in front of the extra raised "step". This has the effect of *greatly* increasing the appearance of openness in this floorplan. We have shied away from it in the past specifically due to the "closed in" feeling that having the dinette directly across from the sofa creates. For some reason, this floorplan now feels more open. We liked it.

Another thing we noted that we absolutely fell in love with. The side slide dinette on the 28RSDS is a full U-Dinette. It was very cool. We want a 28RSDS but I had to draw the line at a 25RSS or smaller due to our TV ('02 F-150SC, 5.4, 3.55). The U-Dinette really makes that trailer feel very warm and "home-like". DW just pointed out that "it makes for a bigger bed". I like the idea of being able to have our family around the table and having a nice dinner in the trailer after a day of camping and playing. It was really cool guys...we loved that feature on that trailer.

-Curtis


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Uh oh...something close to a KING BED in a 26 RS? Gimme.
> 
> Obviously not a REAL-sized King bed, but at least you lay the other way and you gain some length (the bed extends over the step). I'd have to see it and lay my 6'4" self on it to believe it.
> 
> Randy


Geez, Randy!!
My 22 y/o son's 6'6" and he did fine on my 27RSDS queen rear slide, with his little brother in bed WITH him. He has a queen bed at home, as well, complete with massive head and footboard (cannonball style bed), and his feet require size 15 or 16 (usually 16), depending on the style/brand of the shoe!! 
Me? I'd sure hate to have to climb all the way to the "head" of that bed pictured!!







Plus, if the end of the bed extends over the step?? I just don't think so......that means it's gonna extend over your couch, too!! Good intentions, possibly, but not practical.








Darlene


----------



## CutlerBayCampers (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Steve!

I found a link for the 2007 18RS

http://www.rvtraderonline.com/addetail.html?87012440

Don't know how long it will be there but it looks kind interesting if you like things small. I don't care for the dinnette either.

Later!

Suzie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chris and Suzie said:


> Hi Steve!
> 
> I found a link for the 2007 18RS
> 
> ...


That portable table is a joke. That Outback is VERY small. You'd outgrow that soooo fast....and having to set up / take down that table to get in/out of bed is crazy.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

From a perspective that is a 18 ft trailer, I think it is pretty good. The portable table is a better idea for a number of reasons. Most times when camping , you eat outside. If you put a standard dinette style with a drop table in a 18 ft trailer it will eat up a lot of room. Also with a removable table, you have easier access to the rear slide.

The 3 feet extra from a 21 down to a 18 ft trailer is a incredible amt of space to lose and design around. Only going from these few pics, I think it looks pretty funtional for 2 adults. I did not look at the weight specs but my guess is they are aiming for the smaller SUV market to pull it. I would love to see it in person someday.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I would love to see it in person someday


See it, maybe, but stay in it?

As Homey the clown says, "I don't think so!"

Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hi Steve!
> 
> I found a link for the 2007 18RS
> 
> ...


That portable table is a joke. That Outback is VERY small. You'd outgrow that soooo fast....and having to set up / take down that table to get in/out of bed is crazy.
[/quote]
That portable table looks identical to the one that is in our 28BHs...only ours has the bracket on one end to secure it to the wall.

We use it outside sometimes.

Steve


----------

